# De nuevo aqui



## paphiopere (Jan 30, 2021)

Hola amigos, después de mucho tiempo estoy de vuelta para publicar algunas fotos de mi colección Paphiopedilum. Mi Paphiopedilum me he perdido un poco en un lugar privilegiado porque estoy construyendo un nuevo invernadero.
Espero que te gusten


----------



## troy (Jan 31, 2021)

nice collection!! I like your mounted villosum & waluwense if thats what it is, it's nice


----------



## musa (Jan 31, 2021)

Beautiful collection! 
What are your experiences with mounted Paphiopedilum?


----------



## GuRu (Jan 31, 2021)

Bienvenidos y que bueno que estas de vuelta a Slippertalk. Las fotos estan bonitas. Puedo preguntar donde vives para saber el clima a tu lugar? Saludos de Alemania.


----------



## TropiCool (Jan 31, 2021)

Impresionante! Donde vives?


----------



## paphiopere (Feb 3, 2021)

[QUOTE"musa, post: 703508, miembro: 49343"]
Hermosa colección!
¿Cuáles son sus experiencias con Paphiopedilum montado?
[/QUOTE]
Ninguno. Es la primera vez que lo hago y quiero ver los resultados


----------



## paphiopere (Feb 3, 2021)

[QUOTE"GuRu, post: 703510, miembro: 323"]
Bienvenidos y que bueno que estas de vuelta a Slippertalk. Las fotos estan bonitas. Puedo preguntar donde vives para saber el clima a tu lugar? Saludos de Alemania.
[/QUOTE]
Vivo en Barcelona, España. El clima en mi situación es de un máximo de 34oC (ocasionalmente) en verano y un mínimo de 4oC en invierno. Intento adaptar muchos de mis Paphiopedilum al aire libre todo el año excepto el multifloral y el Barbata


----------



## paphiopere (Feb 3, 2021)

Lo siento por repetir fotos, pero no tengo mucha idea de cómo insertar fotos.
Lo siento


----------

